# trawler Côte d'Argent renamed Boston Valiant



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello,

Here is a photograph of the coal steam trawler Côte d'Argent leaving the Boulogne sur mer harbour,when she was owned by " Veuves François et Mathieu Fourny "

Have you photographs or informations about the british life of this trawler when she was renamed " Boston Valiant" , year 1953 ?

Thanks

Pierre


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/fwdgal18/valiant.html


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Pierre

Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust would be very interested to know the date of registration at Boulogne and the date the registry was closed.

Gil


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks to lilguy43uk and Gil.

I don't know precisely the dates but i will search.


Pierre


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello gentlemen.

This Cote D´Argent was registered in Boulogne as new in november 1946, and sold in september 1953, according to the book La Peche Boulonnais au temps du chalutier a vapeur by Guennoc. 

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Many thanks Birgir that lines up with her completion and her transfer to Fleetwood registry. I was hoping that Pierre would be able to give the precise dates from his contacts in Boulogne sur mer.

Gil


----------

